# Shark, Tarpon, Kingfish...



## kaseneil (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey, I am Kase. I have a new Robalo center console for offshore fishing. I am looking for someone with experience to go catch some fish with. Let me know if you wanna go on the weekend of July 25-26 or maybe during the week of 27-31. My number is 636-234-7280.


----------



## Coastal_hunter (Apr 11, 2015)

What size is the boat? Also what kind do you have on there for navigation? I'll run off and catch some macks


----------

